# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  خمس وسبعون رائعة من روائع القرآن

## الغادي في الصباح

من روائـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــع القرآن 

كتبه : صالح بن عبد الله التركي 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين وبعد :- 


فهذا حديث لا يمل سماعــــه شهــــي إلينا نظمـــه وكلامــــه 
إذا ذكرته النفس زال عناؤها وزال عن القلب المعنى ظلامه 
فهذه روائع قرآنية بيانية أحببت أن أضعها بين يدي أحبتي في الله أهل القرآن ليتأملوا هذه المعجزة الإلهية التي أذهلت عقول الفصحاء وأهل البيان وأساتذة فن الكلام قاطبة 
ولتكون لمحبي كتاب الله تدريبا وسبيلا للتدبر وإطالة النظر فيه ، فكلما تمعن القارئ في هذا التنزيل وأدام النظر ازداد قربا والتصاقا ولجوءا لهذا الكتاب وهذا يعرفه حق المعرفة من كان هذا شغله وهمه 
ربما - أخي القارئ – لا توافقني في بعض هذه المسائل التي سطرتها ،ولكن حسبي أن تعلم أنني كنت متحريا أشد التحري لتحرير ما كتبته كيف لا وهو يتصل بأشرف كتاب عرفته البشرية 



(1)_ قال الله تعالى (إني و جدت امرأة تملكهم) استغرب الهدهد أن يجد قوما تملكهم امرأة لأنهم قد خالفوا فطرة الله (الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاء بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ) ولهذا لم يقل ملكة إنما قال(امرأة) بل زاد في هذا أن عظم عرشها ولم يعظمها وقال(ولها عرش عظيم) فوضعها في مكانها المناسب اللائق بها حيث وضعها الإسلام 
كما جاء في حديث أبي بكرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم( قال : لا يفلح قوم أسندوا أمرهم إلى امرأة)
قال شعيب الأرنؤوط : إسناده صحيح(1) !!! 
..............................  ......... 
(2) _ قال الحق تبارك وتعالى (واشتعل الرأس شيبا) فقال (واشتعل) لم يقل تبدل أو تغير ... لأن الاشتعال يقول عنه أهل اللغة هو تحول المادة من حالة إلى حالة أخرى بحيث لا يمكن أن ترجع للحالة الأولى البتة وهكذا حال الشيب 
لا يمكن رجوعه للسواد إطلاقا .. وقد حدث جدل عظيم بين أهل الفلسفة هل الشيب عرض أم جوهر و ببساطة أجاب القرآن على هذه إذ أن كلمة(شيبا) جاءت تمييزا ومن قواعد اللغة أن التمييز فضلة ليست أصلا والشيب كذلك ليس أصلا،، فيا له من تعبير ،،،،،، 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
(1)- مسند أحمد ج-5 

(3) _ قال المولى جل شأنه(وأنه هو رب الشعرى) قال المفسرون الشعرى نجم تعبده خزاعة في الجاهلية (1). يقول الفلكيون عن هذا النجم إنه يدور حول الأرض وتستغرق منه الدورة تسعا وأربعين سنة والعجيب أن رقم هذه الآية في السورة هي تسع وأربعون !!!
..............................  ..
(4) _ إذا أطلق الله لفظ(ميت)بتحريك الياء مع التشديد فهو الحي الذي سيموت فهو متحرك مثل لفظه كقول الله( إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون) (ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَمَيِّتُونَ) يعني في المستقبل 
. وأما(ميت) بسكون الياء فهو الميت الذي فارقته الروح فهو ساكن مثل لفظه كقول الله (حرمت عليكم الميتة) (وَإِن يَكُن مَّيْتَةً فَهُمْ فِيهِ شُرَكَاء) وهي التي فارقتها الروح وهذا تناظر جميل في اللغة ،،،
..............................  .........
(5) _ جميع ما جاء في القرآن(ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون) كقوله تعالى(وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِن كَانُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ) إلا التي في آل عمران(ولكن أنفسهم يظلمون) لأن آية آل عمران مثل يضربه الله للناس ليس له واقع في الحياة كما قال فيها(مثل ما ينفقون في هذه الحياة....) ولهذا خلت من لفظ (كانوا) أما بقية الآيات فهي أحداث وقعت ولهذا جاءت (كانوا ) فيها ،،،،
قال الراجز (السخاوي) 
ولفظ (كانوا) في الكتاب ما سقط،،،،إلا الذي في آل عمران فقط ،،،(1)
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
(1) انظر فتح القدير للشوكاني (2)- انظر منظومة السخاوي
(6) _ قال الله جل وعز (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم) آية الكرسي هي أعظم آية في كتاب الله بدأت باسم (الله) الذي لم يتسم به إله ممن أدعى الآلهة لأن هناك من سمى نفسه برحمن اليمامة والعزى من العزيز وهكذا... 
أما لفظ الجلالة(الله) فلم يتسم به أحد وانتهت الآية(بالعظيم) يقول أهل اللغة (العظيم) الذي ليس بعده شئ فالله عظيم فالآية عظيمة تصف عظيما ، وتتكون هذه الآية من عشر جمل كلها تصلح أن تكون أخبارا عن الله نحو(لا إله إلا هو) جملة هي خبر للمبتدأ الله وهذا من عظمة هذه الآية ،،،
..............................  ........................ 
(7) _ عدد سور القران مئة وأربعة عشر سورة المكي منها(86) والمدني منها (28) بمعنى أن المكي ثلاثة أرباع والمدني ربع تماما ، الذين كتبوا المصحف العثماني هم أربعة من الصحابة ثلاثة من مكة وهم(عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام ،عبد الله بن الزبير،سعيد بن العاص) وواحد من المدينة وهو(زيد بن ثابت)،،،  
..............................  ...........................
(8) _ قال الله تعالى(إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد) لفظ (الميعاد) تكرر بالقرآن ست مرات جاءت بالرسم الكامل (الميعاد) خمس مرات في وصف ميعاد الله بأنه كامل ولن ينقص فجاءت الكلمة كاملة لهذا الأمر، وأما الناقصة ففي قوله(ولو تواعدتم لاختلفتم في الميعد) وهذا في وصف ميعاد الناس أنه ناقص و لن يكمل فجاءت ناقصة وهذا من الأسباب 
والله أعلم ،،، 

(9) _ أكثر أسماء الله ترددا وذكرا في القرآن هو لفظ الجلالة (الله) وهو الاسم الذي اتصف به الله ولم يتسم به أحد، في حين أن أكثر الأرقام ورودا في القرآن هو الرقم(واحد) فالقرآن يخبرنا بأن الله واحد فيالا العجب ،،، 
..............................  ..............................  ...
(10) _قال الحق تبارك وتعالى (إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة) لم يقل الله خيلا ولا جملا لماذا لأن البقرة لها صلة عقدية عند بني إسرائيل فبنو إسرائيل عبدوا العجل والعجل من البقر فأراد الله أن يبين لليهود أن هذا العجل الذي اتخذتموه إلها أنظروا إليه قد مات فهل هذا يستحق العبادة ! ولهذا لما سألوا عن لونها أجابهم الله بأنها(صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين) والعجل الذي عبدته اليهود من الذهب والذهب أصفر يسر الناظرين وأصحاب الفطر السليمة فانظر للترابط بين آيات القرآن واللوحة البيانية الرائعة ،،،
..............................  ..............................  .
(11) _قال الحق جل ذكره (تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى) قال القرطبي في(ضيزى) جائرة عن العدل خارجة عن الصواب، يقول أهل اللغة أن كلمة(ضيزى) هي أغرب كلمة في القرآن وليس في كلام العرب صفة على وزن فعلى التي هي(ضيزى) وجاءت غريبة للقسمة الغريبة التي قسمها الكفار بينهم وبين الله في شأن الملائكة كما قال(ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى) فالقسمة غريبة واللفظ غريب وهذا تناظر جميل في اللغة قال الرافعي :هذه الكلمة غريبة في لفظها وغريبة في معناها وغريبة في نطقها وغريبة في صوتها فجمعت أربع غرائب في أربعة حروف (1) ،،،
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
(1) إعجاز القرآن للرافعي 
(12) _قال الله جل في علاه(فلبئس مثوى المتكبرين) الوحيدة في القرآن باللام(فلبئس) لأن هؤلاء الذين تكلم الله عنهم ضلوا أنفسهم وضلوا آخرين كما قال (ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم...) فلما جمعوا ضلالتين أضاف الله عليهم اللام للتوكيد على هذا الأمر،،،
..............................  ..............................
(13) _ جميع ما جاء في القرآن من(يسألونك) جاء الجواب (قل) لأن هذه الأسئلة وقعت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته نحو قوله (يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي ....) إلا ما جاء في (طه) (ويسألونك عن الجبال فقل....) فجاء الجواب (فقل) قال المفسرون إن هذا السؤال لم يقع للنبي وأنك إذا سئلت فقل ،(1) وأما ما جاء في النازعات (يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها...) فالجواب هنا ضمني في الآية ،،،
..............................  .............................
(14) _كل ما جاء في الأنعام(حكيم عليم) لأن السورة مبنية على أحكام فقهية منها (قل لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه ...) والحكمة مقدمة في الفقه وقد جاءت ثلاث مرات في السورة ،
وكل ما جاء في يوسف(عليم حكيم) لأن السورة مبنية على العلم فقد ترددت مادة(علم) في السورة أكثر من سبع وعشرين مرة ولهذا تقدمت كلمة(عليم) وقد جاءت(عليم حكيم) في يوسف ثلاث مرات أيضا ،،، 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
(1) انظر البرهان للزركشي 

(15) _قال الله تقدس ذكره(للذي ببكة مباركا) لماذا التعبير(ببكة) يقول أهل اللغة منهم الراغب الأصفهاني في مفرداته على القرآن(1) أن البك في اللغة هو شدة التدافع والازدحام وهذه الآية جاءت في سياق الحج في قوله(ولله على الناس حج البيت....) إذ هو مظنة التدافع والازدحام فانظر لجمال الكلمة في القرآن 
ولما لم يكن هنالك ازدحام ولا تدافع قال الله (وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُم بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ مِن بَعْدِ أَنْ أَظْفَرَكُمْ) ،،،
..............................  ..............................  ...
(16) _قال المولى جل وعز(وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم ....) الأصل كالوا لهم ووزنوا لهم ولكن حذفت (اللام) من السياق لأن هؤلاء المطففين يأخذون حقوق الناس وينقصون الكيل عند الوزن فنقص اللفظ وحذفت اللام وهذا من الأسباب البيانية الرائعة البديعة وهذا تناظر جميل بين اللفظ والمعنى ،،،
..............................  .............................
(17) _ لا تجد عيسى عليه السلام في القرآن يقول لبني إسرائيل (يا قومي) إطلاقا إنما خطابه يبدأ (يا بني إسرائيل) كما قال الله (وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ)لأن   لا ينتسب لهم فهو عيسى بن مريم ، أما موسى عليه السلام فإنه ينتسب لليهود ولهذا تجده أحيانا يقول(يا قومي) كما قال الله (وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ) ،،، 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
(1)- غريب القرآن للأصفهاني 
(18) _ يقدم القرآن الأكل على الشرب دائما في القرآن كقوله(وكلوا واشربوا 
ولا تسرفوا.....) وقد جاء هذا في سبع آيات فقد ثبت صحيا ضرر تقديم الشرب على الأكل في حال الجوع ،،،
..............................  ..............................  .........
(19) _يقدم القرآن الموت على الحياة في جميع القرآن لأن الأصل في الإنسان أنه ميت فأحياه الله كما قال الله(كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ....) أما ما ورد من قوله تعالى مثلا(فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها) فإن الأصل فيها أن الموت متقدم بدلالة الآية ،،،
..............................  ..............................  ........
(20) _جاء لفظ(السموات) مقترنا مع لفظ(سبع) بالقرآن سبع مرات بعدد السموات كقوله(فسواهن سبع سموات) (الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا) فانظر لإحكام آيات القرآن،،،
..............................  ..............................  .........
(21) _قال الله تعالى(قالت نملة.....مساكنكم لا يحطمنكم ) عكف الفرنسيون على نقد القرآن ووقفوا عند قوله(لا يحطمنكم) وقالوا إن القرآن أخطا في التعبير بهذا اللفظ وأن الذي يتحطم الزجاج لا النملة وإنما النملة تقتل فاعترض هذا القول عالم أسترالي وأخذ يشرح في النمل سنوات وأعلن أن لفظ القرآن صحيح 100% واستنتج هذا العالم أن النملة تتكون 70% من جسمها من زجاج وأعلن هذا العالم إسلامه فسبحان من قال ( ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير) وقال (قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السموات والأرض) ،،، 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ 

(22) _ جميع الرسل في القرآن يدعون أقوامهم (اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره) إلا النبي لوط عليه السلام يخاطب قومه بقوله(أتأتون الفاحشة....) و(أتأتون الذكران.....) و... وذلك أن قوم لوط كفرهم باستحلالهم لهذا الفعل الشنيع فلما استحلوا هذا الفعل كفروا فخاطبهم لوط عليه السلام بما كفروا به (1)،،، 
..............................  ..............................  .........
(23) _ قال الحق تبارك وتعالى (فأضلونا السبيلا) الأصل السبيل لأن المعرف بآل عند النصب لا تلحقه ألف كما في قوله في أول السورة(وهو يهدي السبيل) غير أن تلك الألف هي ألف إطلاق جاءت لغرض بلاغي جميل وهو أن المجرمين يصرخون ويرفعون أصواتهم ويمدونها في النار ويطلقونها من الصراخ والعويل جراء العذاب كما قال الله(وهم يصطرخون فيها) فأطلق الله الألف نظير إطلاقهم أصواتهم في النار ومناسبة لهذا المعنى البديع ،،،
..............................  ..............................  ......... 
(24) _جاءت(غفور رحيم) في التنزيل أكثر من سبعين مرة كلها في سياق الذنوب والمعاصي كقوله(فمن خاف من موص جنفا ......إن الله غفور رحيم) وأما (رحيم غفور) فجاءت مرة واحدة في شأن ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها،،،، 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
(1)- النبوات لابن تيمية 

(25) _قال المولى في محكم التنزيل(قل فاتوا بعشر سور مثله) يعلن الحق تبارك اسمه التحدي للثقلين على الإتيان بمثل هذا القرآن فطلب عشر سور والعجيب أن هذه الآية في سورة هود وهود رقمها في المصحف الحادية عشرة فلو عددنا التي قبلها من الفاتحة حتى يونس لوجدناها عشرا وهي المقصودة بالتحدي فأي إحكام هذا ،،،
..............................  ..............................  .........
(26)_ يقدم الله سبحانه الليل على النهار في جميع القرآن ذلك أن الليل يلحق باليوم التالي له واليوم يبدأ من غروب الشمس فإذا غربت الشمس بدأ يوم جديد وانتهى آخر وهذا شرعا لا كما يفهم بعض الناس أن اليوم يبدأ بالساعة الواحدة ليلا وهذا من إحكام القرآن ،،،
..............................  ..............................  .........
(27) _قال الله تعالى(ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بينات ....) الله أعطى نبيه موسى تسع آيات هي(الطوفان ،والجراد، والقمل، والضفادع، والدم، يده تخرج بيضاء ،العصا ، الظلمة ،موت الأبكار من الناس والحيوانات.) والعجيب في هذا أن لفظ(موسى) في القرآن جاء مقترنا مع لفظ(آيات) تسع مرات كقوله تعالى (وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ) إحكاما لهذا الأمر كذلك جاء لفظ (آيات) على تسع صيغ مختلفة في القرآن هي
(آية، آياتنا،آيات،آيا  تها،آياتك ،آيتين،آيتي،آيا  ته،آيتك) فسبحان من قال(أفلا يتدبرون القرآن....)،،، 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ 

(28) _افتتح الله سورة :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بهذا الحرف إمعانا في التحدي للعرب وهذا الحرف له علاقة وارتباط وثيق بجو السورة فمحور السورة مبني كله على الاختصام كقوله(وهل أتاك نبأ الخصم ....)(قالوا خصمان.....)(إن ذلك لحق تخاصم أهل النار)(ما كان لي من علم بالملأ الأعلى إذ يختصمون) فأخذت  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من مادة خصم ووضعت عنوانا على السورة وهذا من المعاني البلاغية لهذا الحرف فأي جمال هذا ،،،
..............................  ..............................  .........
(29) _ قال الله تعالى(فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان) جاءت هذه الآية إحدى وثلاثين مرة في الرحمن فجاءت ثمان مرات بعد عجيب صنع الله وبديع خلقه وجاءت سبع مرات بعد وصف النار وأهوالها بعدد أبواب النار وجاءت ثمان مرات بعد وصف الجنة الأولى ونعيمها بعدد أبواب الجنة وجاءت ثمان مرات بعد وصف الجنة الثانية ونعيمها بعدد أبواب الجنة ،،،
..............................  ..............................  .........
(30) _قال الحق تعالى (فأكله الذئب .....) لم يقولوا افترسه أو ذبحه إنما قالوا (أكله) وذلك أن إخوة يوسف أرادوا التخلص من يوسف نهائيا لأنهم لو قالوا افترسه لطالب أبوهم يعقوب ببقية المفترس وبالتالي يتبين كذبهم ويفتضح أمرهم فقالوا (أكله) أي لم يبق منه شئ فأنظر إلى الاختيار الدقيق لألفاظ القرآن ،،، 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ 


(31) _قال الله تعالى(وإذ يتحاجون في النار) إذا نظرنا إلى كلمة(يتحاجون) وجدنا فيها مدا لازما كلميا مثقلا وهذا المد يمد مقدار ست حركات والإخلال بهذا المد هو إخلال ببلاغة القرآن وجمال اللغة إذ أن مد هذه الكلمة له ارتباط وثيق بمعنى الآية ، فالمحاجة لأهل النار لم تكن لساعات أو لوقت محدود بل امتدت زمانا طويلا بدلالة القرآن حيث ذكر جانبا من هذه المحاجة في سبأ(يقول الذين استضعفوا للذين استكبروا لولا أنتم .... قال الذين استكبروا للذين استضعفوا أنحن صددناكم..... وقال الذين استضعفوا للذين استكبروا بل مكر.....) فإذا مد القارئ وأطال المد ست حركات أعطى فهما للسامع لهذه المحاجة التي أمتدت
و طالت في النار، وهذا من الأسرار البيانية البلاغية لهذا المد وهذا له نظائر كثيرة في القرآن !!! أرأيت أخي جمال القرآن ،،،
..............................  ..............................  .........
(32) _قال الله تعالى (قالت نملة ......ادخلوا مساكنكم...) فقالت هذه النملة وهي تنادي (مساكنكم) لم تقل بيوتكم أو جحوركم لماذا ؟ لأن النمل لما نادتها النملة كانت في حالة حركة والحركة عكسها السكون كما هو معلوم فناسب أن يكون اللفظ (مساكنكم) فلاحظ أخي كيف وضع القرآن هذه الكلمة في مكانها اللائق بها ثم أن هذه النملة قالت (مساكنكم) بالجمع ولم تقل (مسكنكم) بالإفراد فقد ثبت في نظام العيش لهذه الحشرة أن لكل واحدة منهن مسكن خاص بها !!!  
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ 


(33) _ يقول الله تعالى في أول آية في القرآن (الحمد لله رب العالمين) من هم (العالمين) ؟ يأتي تفسيرها في آخر آية في كتاب الله وهي(من الجنة والناس) فالعاملون هم الجن والإنس وهذا قول مجاهد رحمه الله (1) فأول آية في كتاب الله تفسرها آخر آية ، وهذا من الفن المقصود في هذا الكتاب العظيم الذي تحدى الله به أساطين اللغة وفن الكلام معلنا التحدي إلى قيام الساعة بقوله(وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله......) فأين الناس عن قراءة وتدبر كتاب الله !!! 
..............................  ..............................  .........
(34) _ قال الحق تبارك وتعالى(فصل لربك وانحر) لماذا جاء اللفظ(انحر) ولم يقل اذبح ؟ هل هذا لأجل الفاصلة في السورة فحسب أم هي روعة البلاغة القرآنية ، يقول أهل اللغة أن النحر خاص بالإبل، والذبح خاص بالغنم وغيرها ، فمعلوم أن الله أعطى نبيه الخير العميم وقال(إنا أعطيناك الكوثر) على أصح الأقوال ثم أمره بأفضل العبادات وهي الصلاة وأيضا أمره بأفضل القرابين وأنفسها عند العرب وهي الإبل وقال (انحر) فجمعت هذه الكلمة حسنا إلى حسن ، روعة التعبير وجمال الفاصلة للآية ، 
..............................  ..............................  .........
(٣5)قال تعالى(لعلي أطلع إلى إله...) الأصل (أطلع على) التي تفيد العلو ولكن عبر بـ(إلى) وقد جاءت في سياق فرعون الذي ادعى الألوهية وذلك في آيتين فقط لئلا يظن ظان إن فرعون علا يوما من الأيام لا علو حسي ولا معنوي فانظر لدقة التعبير،،، 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
(1)- تفسير ابن كثير 
(36)أرسل يوسف عليه السلام قميصه من مصر لأبيه لأنه كان سبب ابتداء حزنه لما جاءوا به ملطخا بالدم(وَجَآؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ) فأحب يوسف عليه السلام أن يكون نهاية حزن أبيه من حيث بدأ (اذْهَبُواْ بِقَمِيصِي هَـذَا فَأَلْقُوهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ أَبِي يَأْتِ بَصِيراً)، فالقصة بدأ الحزن فيها بقميص وانتهى بقميص !!!  
..............................  ..............................  ......... 
(37)تحدث الله عن رمضان وقال(شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن) ولم يقل (الكتاب) إشارة إلى فضيلة القراءة في هذا الشهر والحث عليها وقد جاءت لفظة (القرآن) مرة في البقرة،أما لفظة(كتاب) فقد جاءت في السورة (٤٧)مرة في السورة!! 
..............................  ..............................  ......... 
(38)إذا أطلق القرآن لفظ(الصيام) فالسياق يتحدث عن الإمساك عن سائر المفطرات والملذات دون استثناء وقد جاءت الكلمة سبع مرات ، أما إذا أطلق (الصوم) فهو إمساك عن الكلام فقط (إني نذرت للرحمن صوما) فالزيادة في المبنى تدل على الزيادة في المعنى وهذا خاص بالقرآن!!! 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ 


(39)- وصف الله رسوله بقوله(وسراجا منيرا) أي هو نور خال من الحرارة المؤذية المحرقة لمن أمامه، ووصف الله الشمس بقوله (سراجا وهاجا)والوهاج الذي فيه حرارة مؤذية كما في لسان العرب فالرسول نور لغيره دون أذى والشمس نور مع أذى فأيهما أفضل!!!  
..............................  ..............................  .........
(٤0)- يستخدم القرآن كلمة اليم في سياق الغرق الهلاك والعذاب والشدة وهذا خط عام في القرآن كما قال جل ذكره(فانتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم في اليم ) وأما كلمة (البحر) ففي سياق النجاة والمصالح البشرية وغير ذلك كما قال تعالى(وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجبناكم) وقال (وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل البحر) فيا له من تعبير لطيف (وهو الذي سخر البحر لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا)
..............................  ..............................  ........
(٤1)-إذا تحدث الله عن(الموت أوالقتل)في التنزيل فإنه تأتي معهما كلمة(نفس)غالبا نحو(كل نفس ذائقة الموت) (أقتلت نفسا)لأن النفس هي التي تتنفس الهواء ولا يخمد هذا النفس أويوقفه إلى الأبد إلا الموت أوالقتل وذلك في أكثر من عشرين آية فانظر روعة القرآن  


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ 


(٤2)لما كان ما عند الناس من مال ومأكل وغيره ينتهي ويزول وينفد عبر عن هذا بالصورة الفعلية المنقطعة الزائلة التي لا تدوم وقال(ما عندكم ينفد) ولما كان ما عند الله دائم مستمر ثابت دائم جاء بالصورة الاسمية الثابتة الدائمة(وما عند الله باق) وهذا كله إحكاما لهذا الكتاب العظيم ،،،
..............................  ..............................  ............
(٤3)- الواحد في اللغة هو الذي ليس له ثان(1) ولا نظير ولا مثيل ولا شبيه وهو الوصف الذي وصف الله به نفسه وهو اللائق به سبحانه (إنما هو إله واحد) فالله واحد وليس فردا ولم يصف الله نفسه بالفرد في كتابه ولا وصفه به نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام 
قال سبحانه (ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها ...)  
..............................  ..............................  .........
(٤4)- قال تعالى(وَمَن يَعْصِ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ نَاراً خَالِداً فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ) (خالدا) يعني منفردا ذليلا مهانا صاغرا وجاءت ثلاث مرات كلها في أصحاب النار اثنتان في النساء وواحدة في براءة أما (خالدين) أي مجتمعين وجاءت إحدى عشرة مرة ثمان في أهل الجنة وثلاث في أهل النار و الله أعلم ،،، 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
(1) انظر لسان العرب 


(٤5)-جاء السير بالقرآن كله معطوفا عليه النظر بالفاء (فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا...) إلا آية الأنعام جاء العطف بثم(قل سيروا في الأرض ثم انظروا)ذلك أن الله ذكر قبل هذه الآية آيات تدعو إلى النظر والتأمل والتفكر والتدبر فجاء التعبير بثم التي تفيد التراخي 
أما غيرها من الآيات فلم يذكر آيات قبلها تدعو للتأمل والتدبر فجاء التعبير بالفاء التي تفيد التعقيب !! 
..............................  ..............................  ..........
(٤6)- تأمل أخي كل سورة في كتاب الله تجد أنها تبدأ بموضوع وتنتهي بالحديث عن نفس الموضوع فمثلا سورة المؤمنون قال في أولها(قد أفلح المؤمنون) وفي الأخير قال(إنه لا يفلح الكافرون) وقال في أول القلم(ما أنت بنعمة ربك بمجنون)وقال في الأخير(ويقولون إنه لمجنون) وهكذا نجد أن كتاب الله متصل بجميع أجزائه كما قال أحد السلف إن القرآن كالسورة الواحدة (1)!! 
..............................  ..............................  .........
(٤7)- كل الأنبياء في الشعراء يقولون لأقوامهم(وما أسألكم عليه من أجر) إلا موسى وإبراهيم عليهما السلام فلم يقولا ذلك لماذا ؟ موسى تربى في قصر فرعون (ألم نربك فينا وليدا ... )، وأما إبراهيم فلم يقلها لقومه أيضا لأن من جملة المخاطبين أباه الذي رباه فاستحيى أن يقول ذلك فانظر لأحكام القرآن (2) !!  
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
(1)- تفسير الرازي (2)- البرهان في متشابه القرآن  



(٤8)- من الخطأ أن تسفه خصمك وتقلل من شأنه بل الأولى أن تمدحه وتعظمه لأنه تعظم لك ورفعة لمكانتك فالقرآن مدح أهل اللغة وعظمهم (فإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوكم بألسنة حداد) قال المفسرون حادة في الوصف (3) وقال (وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم)
والله عظم ما جاء به السحرة(وجاءوا بسحر عظيم)حتى موسى خاف(فأوجس في نفسه خيفة موسى)وهذا هو المنهج الصحيح مع الخصم 
..............................  ..............................  .......... 
(3)- تفسير السعدي 











(49)- (أنزل) تقتضي أن المنزل نزل دفعة واحدة .. وهكذا حال القرآن نزل من السماء السابعة للسماء الدنيا دفعة واحدة في لليلة القدر ثم نزل من السماء الدنيا للأرض منجما على حسب الحوادث وفي هذا يقول الله(إنا أنزلناه في لليلة القدر) 
..............................  ..............................  ......... 
(50)قال ربنا جل وعز(ونادوا يا مالك ليقض علينا ربك) وقال أيضا(وقال الذين في النار لخزنة جهنم ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنا يوما من العذاب) 
هذان طلبان من أهل النار لخزنة جهنم غير أنهما يختلفان بحسب قرب المنزلة وبعدها من الله تعالى ، ذلك أنه لما طلب أهل النار من المقرب لله وهو كبير الخزنة(مالك) عظموا الطلب وقالوا(ليقض علينا ربك) ولما طلب أهل النار من البعيد لله وهم الخزنة قللوا الطلب وقالوا(يخفف عنا يوما) فانظر روعة البيان !! 
..............................  ..............................  ......... 
(51)- قال الرب جل في علاه على لسان (آسية بنت مزاحم)امرأة فرعون(رب ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة) قال أهل التأويل : قدمت الجار وهو الظرف (عندك) قبل الدار وهو المفعول به(بيتا) ، وهذا كله اهتماما بالجار !!  
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ 


(52)- يقول علماء التربية : المربي هو الهادي المعلم للأخلاق الحميدة الفاضلة ،لهذا اقترنت الهداية مع التربية في أكثر من عشرين آية في التنزيل كقوله تعالى (قل إنني هداني ربي إلى صراط مستقيم ...) (قال ربنا الذي أعطى كل شئ خلقه ثم هدى)!! 
..............................  ..............................  ......................
(53)- قال تعالى (ولتكملوا العدة)ولم يقل ولتتموا ؟ لأن الكمال هو الإتيان بالعدد تاما مع تحقيق صفاته وهكذا الصيام لابد أن يؤتى به على أكمل وجه فلا يصام عن المفطرات الحسية فحسب بل وعن سائر المحرمات المعنوية أيضا من غيبة وغيرها... هذا هو الكمال المنشود في الآية 
..............................  ..............................  ......... 
(54)- قال الحق جلت قدرته(إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب) أراد الله سبحانه أن يبين حقيقة عسى عليه السلام للنصارى الذين اتخذوه إله يعبد 
فقال (خلقه من تراب) حتى لم يقل من طين لأن التراب عنصر واحد والطين عنصران فنزل الله عيسى لأصله البشري إمعانا في بشريته وأنه لا يستحق أن يصرف له شئ من العبادة !!  

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ 




(٥5)- سمي الإنسان إنسانا لأنه ينسى -وهي نعمة من الله- وغالبا ما يعبر القرآن بهذا اللفظ في مقام النسيان أو الجحود أو الكفر نحو قوله(أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه...)(يوم يتذكر الإنسان...)(إن الإنسان لربه لكنود)(إن الإنسان لكفور)!!! 
..............................  ..............................  ......... 
(٥6)- قال تبارك اسمه مخاطبا إبليس (قال اخرج منها مذؤوما مدحورا) ولم يقل مذموما لأن المذؤوم هو مذموم وزيادة فهو المغضوب عليها والمطرود من رحمة الله أيضا فالله سبحانه غضب على إبليس وطرده من منازل الملأ الأعلى في قضية السجود لآدم فانظر لتقدير اللفظ في القرآن  
..............................  ..............................  ..........................
(٥7)- يطلق الفراعنة المصريون لفظ(فرعون) على الحاكم عليهم إذا كان مصري الأصل أي منهم ومن بني جلدتهم من الأقباط كحال فرعون الذي عاش في عصر موسى عليه السلام(1) .. أما إن كان غير ذلك فلا يستحق درجة الفرعون فعندها يطلق عليه ملكا(وقال الملك) كحال من عاش في عصر يوسف عليه السلام فقد ثبت أنه من قبيلة الهكسوس التي حكمت مصر في سحيق الزمان فكتاب الله محكم من كل ناحية  
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ 
(1)- التحرير والتنوير 


(٥8)- من المعروف أن المحب لا يريد أن يصل إلى محبوبه أدنى أذى ولا أن يمس بسوء وهكذا حال امرأة العزيز مع يوسف عليه السلام قالت فيه(ليسجنن وليكونا من الصاغرين) فأكدت سجنه بنون التوكيد الثقيلة (ليسجنن) أكثر مما أكدت الذل والصغار والهوان له(وليكونا) ،كل هذا محبة ليوسف !!  
..............................  ..............................  .........
(59)- لما طلب فرعون من موسى آية عظيمة يدلل بها على صدق نبوته
قال الله (فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين) ولم يقل حية هنا لأن الثعبان هو الذكر العظيم من الحيات المخيف المهيب وهذا الذي يستلزمه الموقف قال أهل التأويل: لما رآها فرعون بال على كرسيه من الهلع وقال يا موسى خذها وأنا أصدقك(1) أما الحية والجان فلا تناسب الموقف !!  


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
(1)-تفسير ابن كثير 




(٦0)-قال الرحمن الرحيم (وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون) القرآن لم يخرج عن طرائق اللغة وسننها فهو يقدم ماله الأهمية في السياق فقدم الجن هنا لأنهم خلقوا قبل الإنس كما قال الله(والجآن خلقانه من قبل من نار السموم) ويقول الله في موطن آخر (قل لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن) فقدم الإنس هنا لأن السياق تحدي بالإتيان بمثل القرآن والإنس هم المعنيون بالدرجة الأولى في هذا الأمر كما هو معلوم 
..............................  ..............................  ............ 
(61)- قال الله تبارك وتعالى(وَتَفَقّ  دَ الطَّيْرَ فَقَالَ مَا لِيَ لَا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ) لماذا سليمان عليه السلام خص الطير بالتفقد ؟ لماذا ما كان التفقد للجن أو غيره؟
معلوم أن سليمان عليه السلام يقود دولة كبيرة على اختلاف أجناسهم ، والقوة الضاربة المهمة بالنسبة للدول هي قوة الطيران كما هو معلوم فالدولة التي لا تملك طيرانا تصبح هدفا سهلا لغير من المهاجمين والمعتدين ولهذا قال الله تعالى في هلاك الفيل (وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْراً أَبَابِيلَ) 


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ 



(٦2)- (حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها) يطلق القرآن كره بالضم وأحيانا بالفتح ، والقاعدة اللغوية الصوتية تقول أن النطق بالضم أقوى وأشد من النطق بالفتح لهذا جاءت بالضم مع الثقل النفسي والبدني نحو(كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم) وقد جاءت بالضم مرتين أما بالفتح فمع الثقل النفسي فحسب نحو(قل انفقوا طوعا أو كرها) وقد جاءت بالفتح خمس مرات فصار الأثقل مع الأثقل والأخف مع الأخف  
..............................  ..............................  ........... 
(٦3)-يستعمل القرآن كلمة (جبل) في سياق الهيبة والعظمة والقوة وهذا خط عام القرآن كقوله(له أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا) فلا يناسب عظمة القرآن إلا الجبل وقوله(قال لن تراني ولكن انظر إلى الجبل ...)ولا يناسب هيبة الله وعظمته إلا الجبل وقوله(ويسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا) (وإذ نتقنا الجبل فوقهم كأنه ظلة) والنتق هو النزع والاقتلاع بشدة (1) فانظر لدقة اختيار اللفظ  

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
(1)- انظر تفسير الطبري 




(٦4)- يقول الحق جل شأنه في يوسف (تلك آيات الكتاب المبين) أي الذي سيوضح ويبين أمره ويكشف سره للناس وهذا المطلع يسمى في علم اللغة براعة الاستهلال ، فقصة يوسف كلها أسرار من أولها حتى آخرها وإليك بعضها يقول الله تعالى (إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكبا) هذه الرؤيا من يعلمها (لو لم يخبرنا الله؟ (تلك آيات الكتاب المبين) منها(اقتلوا يوسف أو أطرحوه أرضا...)هذا التآمر على يوسف سر من يعلم به لو لم يكشفه الله للبشرية؟ (تلك آيات الكتاب المبين)ومنها (وراودته التي هو في بيتها وغلقت الأبواب وقالت هيت لك)
من سيعلم بهذه المراودة ؟ (تلك آيات الكتاب المبين) ومنها (...قال إني أنا أخوك فلا تبتئس..) هذا سر بين يوسف وأخيه من سيكشفه للبرية(تلك آيات الكتاب المبين) منها(فلما استيأسوا منه خلصوا نجيا) هذا التناجي سر من سيظهره للخلق عامة؟ (تلك آيات الكتاب المبين)ومنها الكثير في السورة كل هذا رد على اليهود(لقد كان في يوسف وأخوة آيات للسائلين) 


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ 





(٦5)- لما أخبر الله سبحانه وتعالى أنه أسرى بعبده وعرج به إلى السماء ثم رجع كل هذا في جزء من الليل (ليلا) ضحك الكفار على هذا الخبر استحالة لوقوعه لهذا افتتح الله السورة بالمصدر (سبحان) الذي هو أصل الكلمة حتى لا يقاس هذا الحدث بالعقل البشري القاصر وينظر له نظرة عقلية مجردة فالتسبيح والتنزيه كله لله جل وعز ولهذا أكثر سورة ورد فيها التسبيح هي سورة (سبحان)أو(الإسرا  ) فكل شئ سبح لله(وإن من شئ إلا يسبح بحمده ...) فقد ورد فيها التسبيح سبع مرات فسبحان من هذه قدرته!! 
..............................  ..............................  ......... 
(٦6)- قال الله تعالى (وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها...) لم يقل شمالها وجنوبها ؟ معلوم من أن شمال الأرض وجنوبها هي أقطاب متجمدة غير صالحة للعيش والزراعة قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : أورثهم الأماكن الصالحة للعيش والزراعة وهذه الآية من الآيات التي تدل على صدق نبوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  
..............................  ..............................
(٦7)- قال تعالى (وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما)وقال (وكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا) وكلتا الآيتين في البقرة ولم يذكر الغد إلا في البقرة ،قدم الرغد في الأولى وأخره في الثانية لأن الآية الأولى في قصة آدم وهذا في الجنة والآية الثانية في بني إسرائيل وهذا في الدنيا ، ورغد الجنة مقدم على رغد الدنيا. 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ 


(٦8)- يقول أهل اللغة إن الترك في اللغة هو تخلية الشئ(1) وعدم الرجوع إليه نهائيا كما قال الحق تبارك تعالى (ذَهَبَ اللّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ) ولهذا قال الله بعدها(صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ ) وقال أيضا 
(لِّلرِّجَالِ نَصيِبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ ) تركوا الأموال دون رجعة وأيضا قوله تعالى (قَالُواْ يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا نَسْتَبِقُ وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ عِندَ مَتَاعِنَا فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ) وأيضا قوله (كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ) تركوها لغيرهم0 وهكذا أن كتاب الله وهذه المعجزة البيانية تضع اللفظة في مكانها اللائق به فلم يقل الله أعرض أو تولى فكل له استخدام يليق به  
..............................  ..............................  ........... 
(69)جاءت كلمة( القواعد) في القرآن ثلاث مرات في آيتين جاءت مرسومة بالألف بعد الواو وذلك في قوله تعالى (وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ ) وقوله (فَأَتَى اللّهُ بُنْيَانَهُم مِّنَ الْقَوَاعِدِ فَخَرَّ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّقْفُ)والقو  عد في هاتين الآيتين هي القوائم والأعمدة التي يعتمد عليها البنيان كما هو واضح من معنى الآيتين0 أما الكلمة التي خلت من الألف في الرسم (القوعد) فجاءت في سياق النساء التي أقعدها الكبر والتقدم في السن(وَالْقَوَع  دُ مِنَ النِّسَاء اللَّاتِي لَا يَرْجُونَ نِكَاحاً ) فهذه المرأة لا يقوم عليها مهمة في الحياة فهي قاعدة وأيضا هي لن تقوم أبدا
فهل يكون رسم المصحف بعد هذا اجتهادا وقد اتفق عليه الصحابة دون مخالف أم هناك مغزى بياني يدل عليه !!!  
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
(1) انظر لسان العرب 
(70)- قال الله تعالى (فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا) وقال في موطن آخر في من كتابه(فانبجست من اثنتا عشرة عينا) يقول الراغب الأصفهاني(1) الانفجار :
هو خروج الماء بشدة 0 أما الانبجاس :هو انصباب الماء بضعف لما قال الله (فانفجرت) دعاهم إلى الشرب في الآية وقال (كلوا واشربوا) لأن الماء وفير عندهم ولما قال (انبجست) لم يدعهم إلى الشرب لقلته بل قال لهم (قد علم كل أناس مشربهم) ومشرب اسم مكان لا يدل على الشرب فانظر للدقة المتناهية في التعبير!!!
..............................  ..............................  ........... 
(71)- قال الحق تبارك وتعالى (كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل) وقال (وسبع سنبلات خضر) فقال في آية البقر (سنابل) وهي جمع كثرة وقال في يوسف(سنبلات) وهي جمع قلة فلماذا ؟ المتأمل لآية البقرة يجدها في سياق الصدقة والحث عليها وأن الله سوف يضاعفها أضعافا كثيرة فلهذا كان الأنسب لهذا السياق جمع الكثرة ،أما في يوسف ففي سياق رؤيا الملك ولا مجال للمضاعفة وبالتالي فاللائق بهذا السياق جمع القلة  
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ 




(72)- قال المولى جل وعز (كمثل العنكبوت أتخذت بيتا وإن أوهن البيوت...) العنكبوت اسم يطلق على الذكر والأنثى من هذه الحشرة بيد أن الله يقول (أتخذت) دلالة على أن الذي يقوم بهذا العمل هو الأنثى لا الذكر ثم أن الله يقول (وإن أوهن) فهذا البيت واهن من جهات شتى فمن ناحية صناعة البيت يقول الله (أوهن) وهي اسم تفضيل أضيف لمعرفة (البيت) بلغ أسوأ درجات الضعف كما هو معلوم من الواقع ، أما من ناحية تركيبية وتنظيمية اجتماعية لعالم هذه الحشرة فهو أكثر سوء ووهنا أيضا فقد ثبت أن ذكر العنكبوت إذا لقح الأنثى قتلته الأنثى وتخلصت منه ثم إذا وضعت البيض وخرج أولادها للحياة قتلوا أمهم وتخلصوا منها فأي وهن هذا !!!  

(73)- قال الحق تبارك وتعالى (ما نفدت كلمات الله) وقال (حتى يسمع كلام الله) ما الفرق بين كلمات وكلام ؟ كلمات جمع قلة وكلام جمع كثرة فالكلام كلمات وأكثر ،جمع القلة (كلمات) جاء في سياق أن القليل من كلام الله لن ينفد بالكتابة فكيف بالكثير و(كلام) جاء في سياق الدعوة لترغيب الكفار واستمالتهم لسماع للقرآن فانظر إلى عظمة القرآن ...  

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
(1) غريب القرآن للأصفهاني 


(74)- قال الحق في تنزيله (وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا) أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى مريم عند ولادتها عيسى عليه السلام أن تفعل السبب وتهز النخلة للأكل من الرطب وفعل السبب لا ينافي التوكل كما قال يعقوب عليه السلام لما أرسل أبناءه لمصر(وقلا يا بني لا تدخلوا من باب واحد وادخلوا من أبواب متفرقة) خوفا من أن تصيبهم العين فأمرهم بفعل السبب ثم قال بعدها (وما أغني عنكم من الله من شئ إن الحكم إلا لله عليه توكلت...) وفي الحديث (اعقلها وتوكل)(1)
وقد قيل 
ألـم تر أن الله قال لمـــــــــــري  م وهزي إليك الجــذع يساقـط الرطـب
ولو شـاء أن تجنـيه من غير هزه جنته ولكـــــــن كل رزق لـــه سـبب 
أمر آخر أن الآية فيها دلالة على أن عيسى عليه السلام لم يولد في شهر يناير الميلادي كما زعمت النصارى فهذا الشهر يتوسط فصل الشتاء كما هو معلوم والله يقول لمريم (وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا) والرطب لا يكون إلا في الصيف في شهر أغسطس وهو شهر حار وهذا الثمر صيفي فمن أين أخذت النصارى أن عيسى ولد في يناير ، وبناء على هذا الأمر يكون بداية التأريخ الميلادي خطأ ... ألا يعقلون !!! 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
(1)-أخرجه الترمذي عن أنس بن مالك 




(75)- (السميع) صيغة مبالغة قياسية على وزن فعيل هذه الصيغة لا تأتي إلا في سياق مدح في القرآن، تدل على ثبوت الصفة لله تعالى وقد وقد جاءت حصريا على الله في القرآن كقوله (إن الله هو السميع العليم) 
أما (سماع) فصيغة مبالغة على وزن فعال وهذه الصيغة لا تأتي إلا في سياق الذم ،تدل هذه الصيغة على امتهان الصفة وقد جاءت ثلاث مرات في القرآن كلها في سياق الناس كقوله (وفيكم سماعون لهم) (سماعون للكذب أكالون للسحت) 
..............................  ..............................  ............................. 



ختاما : 

أحببت - أخي القارئ – من خلال هذه الروائع والنكت البيانية لكتاب الله تعالى أن أبعث النفوس وأشحذ الهمم للتأمل في هذه المعجزة البيانية وتكون تدريبا وسبيلا وتذوقا لأحبتي أهل القرآن وقارئيه 


أسأل الله تعالى بمنه وكرمه أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم 

وصلى الله على نبيا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


أرجو نشرها جزيت خيرا 


لإبداء الرأي والملاحظة 


sturky156‎@gmail.com‏

----------


## عبدالملك الثاري

للتنبيه "وقال في موطن آخر في من كتابه (فانبجست من اثنتا عشرة عينا)" في الآيه نسيت حرف الهاء في "منه اثنتا"

----------


## ابراهيم ابو عبد الله

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صلاح عباس فقير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
بورك لك يا أخي هذه الثمرات الجنيّة للتّدبّر في القرآن، ولقد بدأتُ قراءتها بتدبّر يليق بها،
فوقفت أولاً عند قولكم:
وهكذا حال الشيب لا يمكن رجوعه للسواد إطلاقا .. وقد حدث جدل عظيم بين أهل الفلسفة هل الشيب عرض أم جوهر و ببساطة أجاب القرآن على هذه إذ أن كلمة(شيبا) جاءت تمييزا ومن قواعد اللغة أن التمييز فضلة ليست أصلا والشيب كذلك ليس أصلا،، فيا له من تعبير ،،،،،،
فعلق بذهني وهمٌ: أنّ هاهنا تعارضاً، بين إثباتك الشيب عرضاً من الأعراض، وحكمك بأنّه لا يمكن رجوعه إلى السواد إطلاقاً!
فهو لا يرجع إلى السواد إطلاقاً، إذا كان  في الأصل جوهراً، 
أما وقد جزمت بعرضيّته، فقد يرجع!
والله تعالى أعلم
والآن أعود لمواصلة قراءتي! وجزاكم الله خيراً!

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

----------


## الطيماوي

أبحث عن روائع كهذه أخرى فهل من مرشد.؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاكم* *الله** خيرا*

----------

